# Fake or natural?



## Masque (Jan 28, 2022)

Fake nails may hold polish better than natural nails thus enhancing better application and durability. With that said, would you prefer fake over natural nails?


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Feb 2, 2022)

I always prefer natural nails, only with gel polish and they look wonderful. There is no need for fake and ugly nails that look so unhygienic and intrusive. False nails are harder to maintain than natural ones.


----------



## Alicia Paul (May 13, 2022)

I am taking the question as makeup or skincare. So I would go with natural and in my dictionary that's skincare and what I learnt today is opting for retinol. The ordinary retinol surprised me and I am grateful to the person who helped me meet this product.


----------



## marysweet (May 18, 2022)

I personally prefer my natural nails. They are shorter yes, but the fake look , I just don't find it pretty


----------

